# chocolate biscuits



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

My dog ate (stole!) a whole packet of quality choccie biscuits this morning whilst I was out for less than an hour - about 9.30. It's now 1.30 and so far no side effects...he has had a long walk and a drink of water, a mad moment round the living room and is now hiding behind the cushions on the sofa for his afternoon nap. If there are any side effects what should I look out for and how long should I keep an eye on him. Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Symptoms of Chocolate Dog Ingestion and Poisoning

You can recognize that your dog has eaten a toxic dose of chocolate from the symptoms. Within the first few hours, the evidence includes vomiting, diarrhea or hyperactivity. As time passes and there's increased absorption of the toxic substance, you'll see an increase in the dog's heart rate, which can cause arrhythmia, restlessness, hyperactivity, muscle twitching, increased urination or excessive panting.

This can lead to hyperthermia, muscle tremors, seizures, coma and even death.
How Much Chocolate Is Deadly?

If a 50-pound dog eats a teaspoonful of milk chocolate, it's not going to cause serious problems. However, if that same dog gorges himself on a two-layer chocolate cake, his stomach will feel more than upset and soon it's likely he'll be vomiting or experiencing diarrhea.

To answer the question "How much is too much" is not simple. The health and age of your dog must be considered. Obviously if your dog is aged and not in top shape, his reaction to a plate of chocolate is going to be different from a young healthy dog of the same weight.

Another fact that must be considered is this: Not all chocolate is the same. Some has a small amount of theobromine; another type has a large amount and still another contains an amount that is somewhere in between. The quantity has a relationship with the weight of your dog. Small dogs can be poisoned, it is easy to understand, from smaller amounts of theobromine than large dogs.

Which chocolate is the safest, relatively speaking? White chocolate. It has the least amount of theobromine: 1 mg per ounce. Far on the other side of the spectrum is baking chocolate, which has a huge 450 mg of theobromine per ounce!

Here are a few other chocolates for you to ponder: hot chocolate, 12 mg of theobromine per ounce; milk chocolate, 60 mg/oz; and up there near baking chocolate: semi-sweet chocolate with 260 mg/oz.

You might try using this to remember these chocolates from least to most toxic: What Happy Moose Says BAA? Or: White-Hot-Milk-Semi-Baked. If you have a better way to remember, contact us!

Knowing which chocolate is the most toxic is important, but leaves one wondering how much must be eaten to poison a dog. The list in this box should be helpful. Maybe you can clip it and post it on your refrigerator?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's like our Holly, she pinched half a pack of McVities digestives as we forgot to close the kitchen door properly and she got into our bedroom as the OH (stupid boy) didn't shut the door... She was fine, but we just missed out one of her 3 meals. Took her to the vets the next day and they said she was fine also


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for your replies it's nearly 3.30 now and still no symptoms...so I will cut down on his dinner this evening. I guess that 6 hours later something would have happened! Mcvities must be good quality!!

He's only 2 and fit and healthy otherwise.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

One of mine once stole 2 boxes of chocolates still dont know how he manged to get them he was fine.


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

mine had all the chocolates off the christmas tree and is always managing to find chocolate somewhere he must have a good stomach as nothing has happened to him but i make sure i double check incase any is left out as i wouldnt want anything to happen to him


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

when i lived at home my lab ate all the easter eggs and apart for being unable to move because her stomach was so big and being banished to the out house in disgrace she was fine


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

We had the after effects at 9.30 last night and again this morning! Lovely!! I am proud of him though in that he didn't poo during the night which he cuold have done. Bless


----------



## Tay Khai Sheng (Jun 30, 2017)

My puppy ate penguins chocolate biscuits yesterday , Today afternoon dead.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tay Khai Sheng said:


> My puppy ate penguins chocolate biscuits yesterday , Today afternoon dead.


Thats very sad, I'm so sorry.
This thread is 7 years old. Perhaps you could start a new one if you'd like to talk about it or ask questions ?


----------

